# Trier - Germany



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Trier is german city with around 100000 inhabitants. founded by the romans more than 2000 years ago.

Porta *****. Former roman gate.









Konstantinbasilika









Roter Turm









Plaza in front of the cathedral

























the cathedral









near the cathedral









street scenes

























































































































Hauptmarkt

































































Viehmarkt

















Kornmarkt

























The Karl-Marx-Haus









Dreikönigshaus









Kaufhof









Construction site of the Trier Galerie









All pics by me. More to follow.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very nice! A good looking town.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Interesting city!


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Very attactive place. kay:


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics, but Trier is so much more interesting if you know a bit of its history.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful, the Porta ***** is amazing :drool:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe some further informations would help 

So here u go: Wiki-Article about the beautiful town of Trier 

I really enjoyed that pics!:cheers:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## >Sanchez< (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been to Trier many times. I like it pretty much there 

Too bad their soccer team got relegated to Germany's divison 3.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

The interesting thing about the Roman Gate is that if they cleaned all the pollution off it, it would be difficult to call it the "Black Gate" any more.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Beautiful, thank you very much for sharing your pics!! Is it near from Frankfurt Hahn airport, isnt it?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Justme said:


> The interesting thing about the Roman Gate is that if they cleaned all the pollution off it, it would be difficult to call it the "Black Gate" any more.


:uh: it is better dont clean nothing then....


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

nice city. There is a certain Prague feeling about it (by the looks of these picutres, I've never been there myself)


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow! VERY beautiful city, it must feel very cozy, it looks very charming! 

I really wanna visit it someday, really beautiful buildings. It's the oldest town in Germany, right? In what State is it?


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Wunderbar! :colgate:

Germany has so many beautiful cities and as I can see Trier is just one of them! Lovely city! I liked it a lot!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

schmidt said:


> In what State is it?


Rheinland-Pfalz (Renânia-Palatinado)....


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

This is amazing, is it an entrance to a small church?


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Love the small towns of Germany.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

How did it fare in WWII?


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Chicagoago said:


> How did it fare in WWII?


bombed to ashes to 40%


----------

